# NEED HELP WITH FOUND BOXER SO. CA



## kathyth (Feb 21, 2013)

Yesterday evening I found a darling, young female Boxer. She was literally looking into cars ? For her owner. Naturally I took her off the street.
I put signs up, locally and posted on Craigslist.
She is a typical Boxer and is very much like one, I had for 12 years.
I have four dogs, tortoises and turtles.

One of my dogs does not like her. In an effort to keep the household peaceful and safe for all and help this dogs there anyone who can take her. My hope is that the owner aggresively pursues finding her. She seems to be very well cared for.
I took her right to the vet at Petsmart to be scanned. She does not have a chip.
She has a collar with no ID.

Please let me know if you can help.

Thank You!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Feb 21, 2013)

kathyth said:


> Yesterday evening I found a darling, young female Boxer. She was literally looking into cars ? For her owner. Naturally I took her off the street.
> I put signs up, locally and posted on Craigslist.
> She is a typical Boxer and is very much like one, I had for 12 years.
> I have four dogs, tortoises and turtles.
> ...



It would be best if you can hold on to her because sending her from place to place won't help the owner find her. If your dogs aren't getting along with her, you can leave her crated and only have her out when your dogs aren't around. That sounds mean but if it's how you have to do it, it's how you have to do it. 

To get her found, I would also call the local animal control and tell them you have her. They will probably be happy not to have to take her in, but will make note of it so that if the owner comes in looking for their dog, they will know who to send them to. You can also post on Facebook, a lot of people are going there nowadays. If there are any boxer rescues in your area, you may contact them, too. They may have connections and can get the word out to the boxer community. Having a good relationship with them now will also help if the owner doesn't come forth and they may be able to take her and rehome her.


----------



## kathyth (Feb 21, 2013)

I completely understand what you are saying and you are right!
I do not have a place to isolate the dog or I absolutely would. I would do any ing and justify it saying, it beats being hit by a car.

I am about to go to Jury Duty. The dog will have to be in the dark garage, which is cruel. I don't have a choice.

I was just hoping that someone would have more potential ability.

This is just terrible. I am confident that the owner will surface.

I will call Irsala at Los Angeles Boxer Rescue, but have volunteered there in the past and they are always, unfortunately filled beyond capacity.

Thanks!


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 21, 2013)

i love boxers, hope you find her home. sweet of you to take her in.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dont feel bad about
the dog being in the
garage! You did a great thing
taking him off the streets!
Dont be hard on yourself!
Good luck to you and keep
us posted!!


----------



## kathyth (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Laura (Feb 21, 2013)

if you cant hold onto her.. then you should take her to the local shelter in the area she was found. IF the owners are looking, that is where they will look.


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 21, 2013)

What city did you find her in? There's a lost boxer ad on Orange County Craigslist posted yesterday. Owner lost 3 boxers at same time.


----------

